# Customizing an HK compact USP .45



## Lavaspit (Mar 12, 2014)

Im in California where, when you see an HK, its kind of like a Kimber: if you can, you try not to pass it up. So...while I could not call this compact "concealable", its clearly a combat-designed handgun. Yet, as you all know, it has no rail. So, Id basically like to know exactly what adapter will work with my Viridian C5L Universal Sub-Compact Green Laser Sight with Tactical Light, and which Hogue grip is really ideal for this (finger grooved, or not, hand-all, etc. I also Like Pachymyr.)

After that, in a while, I may coat the lower in Desert Tan or Coyote brown through Robar. Ive spent a lot of money with them and often wish Id left my guns alone...but I live in a pretty serious salt air environment.

Anyway - I am putting most of my money into an AR-10 build, and just want this HK to look good next to it. And put the Veridian to use. It says universal...so maybe I'm missing something...but seems like it does rely on a rail...even if its just one notch. So am I looking at a GG&G...and that s pretty much it?

Finally, nto to be neurotic, but that light fits perfectly on my PX4 Storm. While I personally think of that as a great go-to handgun, I ;d liek to leave it alone becasue it look s good. The HK is boxier, and would benefit from fast target acquisition since Ill be blasting 45 rounds out of it and trying to re-acquire after each jump.

Thanks guys.


----------

